# I really want a 10/22...



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

I live 40 miles outside St. Louis and went down to the NRA convention last weekend and have fallen in love with the 10/22. I want the all-walnut one, though. It's a little more money but I want this to be passed down for generations to my family and I think it would be a great choice. For those of you who have one - tell me about it. Functions well, etc. 

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, glad you asked! Here's mine, maybe eight to ten years old:










I set it up for squirrel hunting with a Redfield Widefield 4X scope, which turned out to be a little too much, 2.5X would have been better for the woods. But, this scope has been great for the range, so I never swapped it out.

Reliable? Yes. Accurate? Yes. Handsome? Yes.

What more need I say?

Bob Wright

P.S. My stock had a rubber butt plate/pad. I had my gunsmith put on a hard rubber one, which I liked better. The rubber tended to hang up on my clothing.


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Very slick weapon. I LOVE it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't blame you on your newfound love affair with the 10/22. I have two of them and shoot those two rifle probably more than any other in my collection. The other neat thing about them is all the "tricking" out you can do with all the aftermarket items that are made for the 10/22. Its almost an entire industry all its own!:mrgreen:


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

I got one!!! $225 bought me the Carbine edition with a Bushnell Banner .22 scope today!!! I'm just thrilled. I also picked up 6 of the new Ruger BX-25 magazines for $21.99, as well as a 525 count box of .22LR. Yep, I'm ready. It doesn't have a scratch and the guy who owned it before only had it about a month. This will be the first weapon my son, daughter, and both nephews will shoot. It will be passed down for generations. So pleased. I went on Ruger's website and shot an email to them via that Tell the CEO portion of their site.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

UKWildcatFan;
You can't go wrong with a 10/22. Get it (get two....:smt082 ) 

Have loads of FUN....

Lateck,


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've got 7 or 8 of them. Various models and modifications. 

Love um all.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

10/22's...got a few...here's some of them. A few more pending completion and a few more to follow after those.


----------



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

I too love the 10/22. I really want one set up as a scout:


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

I got 3 but none like some of you all; mine plain and simple but if you look at how much fun they have been that is immeasurable


----------



## alexVT (May 10, 2012)

It was my first gun, and I absolutely love it. I second everything that has been said already, but two things to note:

1: Ammo choice greatly affects reliability. I find CCI's to function flawlessly, but wal mart white box cheapo ammo fails to eject at least once every few magazines.

2: It sounds like you've got your heart set on the walnut which I bet looks beautiful, but be careful about aftermarket stocks. Some are great, but some, like the butler creek folding stock, will render the gun unusable. On mine the pin that the trigger pivots on literally wiggled out of place and the trigger came out of alignment. Went back to using the factory stock (black synthetic) and all was better.


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

I once owned a Carbine model with a Walnut stock, but I sold it a few years back. I have since regreted that decision, so I may get me another one in the near future. I've been looking at one at my local Wal-Mart. It has a Stainless Barrel, a Black Receiver, Black Sights, and a Black Synthetic Stock for $247 + tax.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

UKWildcatFan said:


> I got one!!! $225 bought me the Carbine edition with a Bushnell Banner .22 scope today!!! I'm just thrilled. I also picked up 6 of the new Ruger BX-25 magazines for $21.99, as well as a 525 count box of .22LR. Yep, I'm ready. It doesn't have a scratch and the guy who owned it before only had it about a month. This will be the first weapon my son, daughter, and both nephews will shoot. It will be passed down for generations. So pleased. I went on Ruger's website and shot an email to them via that Tell the CEO portion of their site.


Awesome buddy! Now, good luck owning just one - they tend to reproduce somehow.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

Hard to go wrong with the 10/22. Don't have to do anything at all, but there are a ton of things you can do with it and turn it into a truly custom rifle that's all your own.


----------

